# please can u review burton seven board? if uve riden it



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

I rode my friends for a bit and it felt, well cheap to me. Even though it was pretty flexi it felt brittle at the same time.

Also its performance through carves and short radius sliding turns was horrible, and thats compared to other freestyle twins not all mountain boards.

In short, I hated it.


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

mm okay what do u ride now?


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Well for this season I've been riding an option axis. Which is last seasons stock, and the wide version of their mirror. True twin but pretty stiff and performed pretty well around the mountain. Also it took ALOT of abuse, it lasted well considering I went out of my way to jib any and all dirt and rock I could find!

From my experience I also am a fan of Ride, probably gonna be on a Ride Crush next season. I've also liked the Gnu range, I rode the Altered Genetics top end all mountain board with MTX and thought it was awesome.

Rome also comes highly recommended from others.

A bit thing before you can get a proper answer though is what kind of riding do you see yourself doing? And how much experience riding do you have?


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

i was just concerned about how it would handle while speeding. burton says its 9 or 8/10 on groomed pistes.but ur saying its bad on turn.. i will need more reviews to decide =p


----------



## blasphemy (Dec 17, 2007)

guysssss !?!?!?!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dude I don't think anyone really ride one or has ridden one. Honestly I rarely see them on the mountain, so I think it might be hard to get a good review on it short of what you see put out buy the manufacturer. 

Personally I have never ridden one so I'm not really any help to you. But on the positive side short of Snowjoe I don't recall anyone even saying they hated it.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Burton Seven, 2008 - Review - Crazy SnowBoarder . com

General consensus: great park board, but it gets damaged quite easily


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

stay away from burton, they are overpriced and lag behind on any sort of innovative technology. Go with something made in america, GNU, Lib-tech, Neversummer; although I do love my K2 Gyrator (made in china). It sounds like your more of a park player, so my advice would probably not be to useful for you.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

you wont really get fair answers on burton gear here, the only thing i've heard anyone like here from burton are cartels. not because the gear is bad, but because its the whole "i'm to core to like burton" attitude. not to say everyone who doesnt like burton is like that, just most are.

i demoed the 07/08 se7en and really liked it for what it was. i was looking for a jib board at the time so i only had it on two full runs at copper, top to bottom

i thought it did really well on grooms and descent on steeper rougher terrain. its not the fastest edge to edge i've ridden though. it has really good pop for ollies and a confident feel.

if you want something softer i really really liked the Jeremy Jones, only thing is...its really not as good without est bindings, so board binding will be at least $700..


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

Do not get the Jones if you are planning on playing in the park all day, it is a stiff freeride board. I road my buddies a lot this season, and it handles great if you are powering down some steep slopes, but if you aren't going off pistes then it would be overkill. If you want something that holds an edge on groomers, plays well in the park, and has some big name security you should go with the Rossi JDub Magnetraction. If you are going to wait another year, my budy is going to have one this year, and I could tell you all about it in about 8 months.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He's talking about the Burton Jeremy Jones not Rossi's big mountain Jeremy Jones. I would never recommend the J dub for park its designed to be a freestyle big mountain board.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

my bad, like I said before, I don't play in that domain so my advice is weak at best on this subject. Shoulda kept my hands off the keyboard, couldn't help myself from trying to put big old burton down, Peace out.


----------

